# moonspots?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so...
i purchased a gold doe and had her bred before coming to my farm. well she kidded healthy triplets.yay.
so the doeling looks to have moonspots but im not 100% sure. the dams side has no moonspots but the sires dam line has tons. the sire is chocolate buckskin with white so maybe hiding a tiny moonspot in the white?
the doeling is tan/white with a few dark spots









i cant get the photo to work if someone can email me i can send them the photo?
thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe if the moonspot is white or if colored moonspots are in a white area, they aren't considered moonspots.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

the doeling has darker spot above her eyelid, on her leg and ear. hopefully get a photo and let meknow what you think. at first i thought it was just her hair coat but now not sure.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

From what I read moonspots can't be black or white or On a white background. They don't have to be perfectly round and can be different sizes.

They Can be cream or dark brown or other colors (justnot black or white). Sometimes the parents moonspots can be hidden or so tiny or in an un noticeable place, so you might not know that parents carry them.
I'm no expert, I've just been reading up on them because I am interested lol.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

daisymay said:


> View attachment 206013


They are SOOOO cute!! but i don't see moonspots BUT i do see a Brocken Chamois!!!!!!! What does the dad look like?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The one closest to the camera, on her head. I will get a new photo this weekend


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

daisymay said:


> The one closest to the camera, on her head. I will get a new photo this weekend


Cool


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That dark spot above her eye does look like a moonspot. It’s not part of the gold pattern and isn’t symmetric with the other side. A closer up pic would be helpful.


----------

